# There was a broken egg at the bottom of the cage



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I was giving the cage a good scrub down today, and there was an egg stuck on the grate at the bottom. I tried to be careful with it, but it was already cracked and it broke in half when I picked it up. I know one of my birds is a female, and the other one is under a year and I have no idea if it's a boy or girl. 

I'm not sure what to do. Do I need to put in like a shoe box or something with some dried grass? Is she going to lay more eggs? I've never had this happen, so I am pretty lost.


----------



## Diana&Ruby (Apr 8, 2014)

Some female birds occasionally lay eggs even if there is no male around. It is normal and you don't need to do anything about it. Putting in a nest may encourage more egg laying and breeding.
Be sure your cockatiel is getting enough calcium such as dark leafy greens such as kale and spinach, as well as sesame seeds so that she does not become egg bound


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the birds mounted the other one today, so now i'm wondering if maybe one really is a boy. 
There haven't been any more eggs though.

They get kale pretty much everyday. lol, fresh out of the garden


----------

